
Show HN: Paste a text with your (not big) life problems and use EMDR - Vernetit
http://competicionmental.appspot.com/router?page=emdrText2&en=1
======
Vernetit
I think the idea is to paste a text problem (not big life problems) (with loop
mode) and use 1 to 2 minutes and then see the issue more smaller or tractable.

